# ¡¡vaya!! están notando la falta de piropos



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.

nooooooooooooo

lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos


----------



## Proto (9 Jun 2022)

Guapa y politatuada encantada de conocerse recibirá piropos de barrio multicultural con gusto y segura de si misma.


----------



## pepe01 (9 Jun 2022)

Qué manera de estropearse el cuerpo con garabatos.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (9 Jun 2022)

Cielos, urge salir a la calle a piropear chicas para que recuperen confianza en sí misma. Lástima que con el plus este mes regalen el god of war para la play.
Que se encarguen los moronegros de aguantarlas, ¿qué podría salir mal? Y si sale mal, me la suda.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## EL FARAON (9 Jun 2022)

No se podía saber...

Antes me gustaba decir piropos a las mujeres, pero desde que están las feministas acusando a todos los hombres de violadores es que ni los buenos días, no sea que lo interpreten mal y me caiga una viogen.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (9 Jun 2022)

Alpha Female CoñoTatuada


----------



## el segador (9 Jun 2022)

es una mujer florero literal, con todo el cuerpo tatuado de flores, que desperdicio de cuerpo


----------



## PIA (9 Jun 2022)

Que mujer tan simpática. Después de ver caras de calcetín sudado ella es una bocanada de aire fresco. 
Comienza la reconquista. Mujeres han dado el paso.


----------



## Chuchus (9 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa y politatuada encantada de conocerse recibirá piropos de barrio multicultural con gusto y segura de si misma.



Ya te digo, le van los mandingos


----------



## mr_nobody (9 Jun 2022)

empeiza el efecto boomerang de la ideologia de genero


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Jun 2022)

Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!

Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.

Al BABOSO igual que al putero hay que arrinconarlo y darle 2 hostias. Si yo veo a una amiga o a una cuñada que está "potente", se lo digo y le gusta -hasta me da las gracias- pero a una tía que no conozco -ni de vista- no voy a decirle nada por muy potente que esté.

Es cosa de educación, algo que escasea mucho en este país últimamente.


----------



## jeiper (9 Jun 2022)

Cuando toque pintar la casa, querrá cambiar el color del dormitorio, sin embargo se pinta el cuerpo para toda la vida.


----------



## Desencantado (9 Jun 2022)

Está para darla, pero el psiquiatra me ha recomendado colorear mandalas para gestionar el estrés y seguro que me lío en lo que no toca.


----------



## EL FARAON (9 Jun 2022)

....


----------



## tolomeo (9 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa y politatuada encantada de conocerse recibirá piropos de barrio multicultural con gusto y segura de si misma.



si se descuida recibe piropolla a la fuerza por todo agujero, pero como será morito no habrá delito.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Jun 2022)

tarde, algunos ya queremos que se implante la Sharia con furia porcina


----------



## Lobotomizado (9 Jun 2022)

Sin los tatuajes sería la milf más premium que he visto.


----------



## El primo del Adric (9 Jun 2022)

Me gustaría regarle la cara a la politatuada


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Jun 2022)

Negocio donde atiendan mujeres, no entrar.

De primero de ático.

Ya veremos cuando les duela en la cartera que hacen.

Es que imaginaros, las que están buenas y cobrando una miseria, les deben de estar jodiendo pero bien. Si antes no había alfas para todas que las quitaran de ser pobres, ahora es peor, mucho peor.

No solo no hay alfas para todas, sino que ademas ni se te van a acercar, y si lo hacen lo harán con miedo.

No compensa, vaya tiro en pie se han pegado.

La ventaja de no entrar a los tíos, la mayor de las ventajas que tienen, la han perdido.

Cualquier tio mataríamos por tener ese privilegio... no pueden ser más tontas


----------



## Suave (9 Jun 2022)

Mira que no me gustan los tatuajes, pero que mujer más guapa, simpática e inteligente!! Mis dies.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Jun 2022)

Una mujer guapa simpática e inteligente

En peligro de extinción

Las feminazis cara asco/mierda abundan


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Dice: das las gracias. Dar las gracias por qué. Una señora que debe sufrir horrores el día que no lleva maquillaje y el pelo "puestecito" dando lecciones de fortaleza.


----------



## D_M (9 Jun 2022)

el segador dijo:


> es una mujer florero literal, con todo el cuerpo tatuado de flores, que desperdicio de cuerpo



Ya ves, que manía con intentar ser "cool" a base de tatuarse y joderse el cuerpo con pintajos.


----------



## Saluter (9 Jun 2022)

Por que los tíos se han vuelto maricones. Bueno, ya eran, pero ahora con la época del destape gay no les importa que se les note.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Jun 2022)

Nunca he piropeado a ninguna mujer random por la calle, y a dia de hoy, menos.
No estoy para subirle la estimita a la empoderadita de turno, igual que ellas tampoco me lo suben a mi, no quieren igualdad?? ahi la tienen.
Distinto es a la novia o al ligue de turno.


----------



## Saluter (9 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Nunca he piropeado a ninguna mujer random por la calle, y a dia de hoy, menos.
> No estoy para subirle la estimita a la empoderadita de turno, igual que ellas tampoco me lo suben a mi, no quieren igualdad?? ahi la tienen.
> Distinto es a la novia o al ligue de turno.



Cada uno da lo que recibe. Si no le das amabilidad a una persona (ya sea una mujer, un anciano, un amigo, etc), luego no esperes recibir nada a cambio por su parte. Ley fácil de la física.


----------



## Louis Renault (9 Jun 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Qué manera de estropearse el cuerpo con garabatos.



Una mujer guapa tatuada es como un Ferrari lleno de calcomanias que salen en los phoskitos.


----------



## Mr. Satan (9 Jun 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> No se podía saber...
> Antes me gustaba decir piropos a las mujeres, pero desde que están las feministas acusando a todos los hombres de violadores es que ni los buenos días, no sea que lo interpreten mal y me caiga una viogen.



de hecho, el otro día resbalo una joven en un paso de cebra y me cambié de acera ...ahí se quedo se tuvo que apañar sola
En otro tiempo hubiese incluso corrido a agacharme para ayudarla a levantarse
Es lo que hay , supongo que es lo que buscaban, que haya rencor y resquemor entre hombres y mujeres 
pues ya lo habéis conseguido feminazis, misión cumplida


----------



## Lady_A (9 Jun 2022)

Mas bien le esta dando hasta en el cielo de la boca por necesitar que cuatro desconocidos desde un coche o una obra le silben, le gañanen y le digan burradas, para sentirse deseada y mujer.

Aparte vive en los mundos de yupi, nadie hoy en dia te dice un piropo como tal, lo que dicen como piropos son salvajadas que suelen decir neanthertales en coche y que van dirigidas en general a chicas jóvenes o menores de edad. Y en realidad futura ley lo que contempla son esos piropos y no un "eres el sol que ilumina las mañanas", aunque esto ultimo deberia estar penado por cursi.


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Saluter dijo:


> Cada uno da lo que recibe. Si no le das amabilidad a una persona (ya sea una mujer, un anciano, un amigo, etc), luego no esperes recibir nada a cambio por su parte. Ley fácil de la física.



Pero alguien ha de empezar ese ciclo, ¿por qué supones que tiene que ser él el que lo haga?.

De todas formas, la amabilidad es un rasgo de las personas amables (no pueden evitar serlo) y les sale casi con decirles "hola". No hace falta regalarle los oídos a una persona amable para que sea amable contigo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (9 Jun 2022)

Ramsey Ferrero (@ramseyferrero) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


37K seguidores, 2,006 seguidos, 803 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de Ramsey Ferrero (@ramseyferrero)




www.instagram.com





Ramsey ferrero de Pussycat Dolls.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (9 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> tarde, algunos ya queremos que se implante la Sharia con furia porcina



Los musulmanes no comen cerdo.


----------



## Lady_A (9 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero alguien ha de empezar ese ciclo, ¿por qué supones que tiene que ser él el que lo haga?.
> 
> De todas formas, la amabilidad es un rasgo de las personas amables (no pueden evitar serlo) y les sale casi con decirles "hola". No hace falta regalarle los oídos a una persona amable para que sea amable contigo.



Totalmente. Como cuando alguien se cae en la calle: Hay gente que se rie y gente que por instinto corre a ayudar. Las personas se comportan como son. Una persona amable se comportara como tal sin necesidad de que el otro lo sea y solo dejara de serlo si lo que encuentra es una persona desagradable al otro lado. Es mas, se sentirá contrariada por su actitud pues al ser amable le sale por instinto e educacion, y no comprende fácilmente otra actitud.


----------



## K... (9 Jun 2022)

Demasiado tarde, ahora cuanto peor mejor. No hay vuelta atrás, serán ellas las que pedirán volver a lo de antes, pero ningún hombre las escuchará porque estarán más preocupados en sobrevivir.


----------



## XRL (9 Jun 2022)

los piropos se les dice a las jóvenes que estén tremendas,tu ya estas vieja

hace unas semanas mire a una rubita chortina de arriba a abajo le silbé y se rió,entonces le dije guapa


----------



## Juan Niebla (9 Jun 2022)

compilación de piropos para ir practicando


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Jun 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Una mujer guapa tatuada es como un Ferrari lleno de calcomanias que salen en los phoskitos.



Acertada analogía


----------



## golden graham (9 Jun 2022)

Lo que le molesta a una tia es que digan piropos a las demas y no a ella. Luego esas charos feminazis se van de vacaciones a senegal o cuba a que las acosen negros


----------



## Knabenschiessen (9 Jun 2022)

Que me piropeen ellas a mi, no te jode.

Y luego si pasan al vamos a follar, me lo pienso. A la miembro de la yakuza del vídeo, aunque simpática ni con un palo. Parece la versión femenina de crying freeman


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Jun 2022)

*VA A PIROPEAR SU PUTA MADRE*


----------



## Louis Renault (9 Jun 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Acertada analogía



Si es fea y el tatuador es bueno, te quedas mirando los tatuajes y no a su careto y cuerpo de mierda.Sólo cobran sentido los tatuajes en los Orkos de Mordor.
El tatuaje,sobre todo en mujer, significa tara de locura del coño en un 99%.


----------



## Rhaven (9 Jun 2022)

Problemas de mujer.


----------



## Itanimulli (9 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Una mujer guapa simpática e inteligente
> 
> En peligro de extinción
> 
> Las feminazis cara asco/mierda abundan



Y así de fácil te conquistan, compañero. Esta misma mujer en sus veintes era la que se quejaba de que la "acosaban" en todas partes. Es ahora que empieza el declive que se inclina por el trato tradicional. Alguien tiene que barrer el confeti.


----------



## Akira. (9 Jun 2022)

Hay a mujeres que les gusta que las piropeen y hay otras a las que no les gusta que lo hagan, y no tiene nada que ver con la seguridad.


----------



## El pernales (9 Jun 2022)

Suave dijo:


> Mira que no me gustan los tatuajes, pero que mujer más guapa, simpática e inteligente!! Mis dies.



Si fuera inteligente no se habría tatuado. Lo de guapa, te lo acepto, y lo de simpática no puedo opinar porque no la conozco.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Jun 2022)

Y qué me importa a mi? Yo lo que quiero es que me dejen tranquilo y no saber nada de nadie.


----------



## max power (9 Jun 2022)

Yo no voy ni a fiestas tal y como estan las cosas, como para soltar piropos...


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Jun 2022)

Piropo exagerado:

¡¡¡guapa, te comería hasta la gomilla de las bragas!!!


----------



## FatalFary (9 Jun 2022)

Yo jamás he piropeado a ninguna y me jode que la gente lo haga. Que les suba el ego su puta madre, luego así van de creídas por la vida.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!
> 
> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



como no! el fascistaizquierdista defendiendo sus leyes feminazis de discriminación a todos los hombres.

por cierto , la del video , como todas las mujeres que la apoyan , no esta diciendo que le echen piropos con educación solo sus familiares o algún amigo como tu dices, no , sino que reclama la libertad de hacerlo cualquiera.

Si , libertad: eso que los fascistasizquierdistas prohibis , mientras vomitais por todos lados que sois progresistas


----------



## theelf (9 Jun 2022)

Disculpa pero esa siempre quiso piropos

Es lo que esta diciendo


----------



## el tio orquestas (9 Jun 2022)

melafo


----------



## theelf (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos




Es que no son sus leyes.... digo, no se si vemos el mismo video o que...


----------



## Busher (9 Jun 2022)

Mucho habeis tardado algunos en empezar... yo hace ya 15 años o mas, cuando empezaron con la "discriminacion positiva" en plan duro, decidi que trataria, en general, a las mujeres exactamente igual que a cualquier hombre. Igualdad es ESO... identico trato y si no me partiria la cara por un fulano al que estan dando leches, tampoco lo haria si es mujer. Lo mismo para todos los rollos de cortesias y pagafantismos variados.

I - GUAL- DAD

¿La quieren...? La tienen y despues la que quiera llorar, a la lloreria.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Jun 2022)

Los piropos se los dicen los moronegroscobrisos.que disfruten lo votado


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

Suave dijo:


> Mira que no me gustan los tatuajes, pero que mujer más guapa, simpática e inteligente!! Mis dies.



Denunciado por violencia de género!!!
Violadoorrr!!!
Asqueroso!!!
A la cárcel!!!


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Es que no son sus leyes.... digo, no se si vemos el mismo video o que...



si no fueran sus leyes y no estuvieran de acuerdo con ellas sería lo primero que ella y todas las demás que la apoyan en los comentarios y retuits , estarían denunciando en el video : ya que es el origen de todo el problema

pero no hace eso: lo que hace es quejarse de que los piropos empiezan a escasear y que eso a ellas les jode.


----------



## Clorhídrico (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Negocio donde atiendan mujeres, no entrar.
> 
> De primero de ático.
> 
> ...



Debes de ser de una generación muy vieja, porque las tías jóvenes, entran a los tíos que les gustan, desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (9 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Mas bien le esta dando hasta en el cielo de la boca por necesitar que cuatro desconocidos desde un coche o una obra le silben, le gañanen y le digan burradas, para sentirse deseada y mujer.
> 
> Aparte vive en los mundos de yupi, nadie hoy en dia te dice un piropo como tal, lo que dicen como piropos son salvajadas que suelen decir neanthertales en coche y que van dirigidas en general a chicas jóvenes o menores de edad. Y en realidad futura ley lo que contempla son esos piropos y no un "eres el sol que ilumina las mañanas", aunque esto ultimo deberia estar penado por cursi.



además de feminazi 


eres insegura y amargada como dice la del video


----------



## D_M (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos











✂️ piropo


6 seconds · Clipped by CatsAndGoodCoffee · Original video "APM? Homo APM Cita a cegues" by ElfridoDifico oc




youtube.com


----------



## Murray's (9 Jun 2022)

Es mejor no decir ningún piropo para no se lo tengan creido.

Por otra parte pocas mujeres en España por no decir ninguna que pasen de los 28/ 30 años son dignas de merecer piropos , entre gordas, reventadas de la vida, enmuradas y polifolladas..poca belleza hay..


----------



## NXT (9 Jun 2022)

Lo de la falta de piropos es secundario, lo que verdaderamente está denunciando es la imposición de la moralina feminista.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

ni con un palo
me vienes con esas pintas y te digo de todo menos guapa
tonta de los cojones.


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 Jun 2022)

Antes me cortaría la lengua que decirle a una desconocida, que seguro será una loca del coño, guapa.


----------



## Chino Negro (9 Jun 2022)

Solo piropeo japonesas y les gusta


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Que mujer tan simpática. Después de ver caras de calcetín sudado ella es una bocanada de aire fresco.
> Comienza la reconquista. Mujeres han dado el paso.



 es ironia eso ?
la veo como un deshecho tatuado.

en cuanto a mujeres han dado el paso no lo veras.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Jun 2022)

Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084264



O enseña la cartera...


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Debes de ser de una generación muy vieja, porque las tías jóvenes, entran a los tíos que les gustan, desde hace tiempo.



osea los que están buenos.. lo de siempre.


----------



## Estais_avisados (9 Jun 2022)

Politatuada, sin comentarios.

Creo que ya se ha dicho todo.

Que lo disfruten.

Su mensaje mi nutrición!!! Jojojojojojojoj


----------



## PIA (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> es ironia eso ?
> la veo como un deshecho tatuado.
> 
> en cuanto a mujeres han dado el paso no lo veras.



Bueno, que está tatuada - es tan sòlo cuestión de gustos. No puedes negar que derrocha simpatía y raciocinio. 
Lo de último......anhelo que así sea. No todas somos femilocas antivarones.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> osea los que están buenos.. lo de siempre.



A las tías les gustan los que están buenos. Sí. Y a ti supongo que te gustan las que están buenas.
¡Vaya novedad!


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> A las tías les gustan los que están buenos. Sí. Y a ti supongo que te gustan las que están buenas.
> ¡Vaya novedad!



No salgas por la targente, que no llevabas razón.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Jun 2022)

Que se jodan.
Me importa una mierda.

No vuelvo a soltar un piropo ni vuelvo a ser amable con una mujer en la vida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Jun 2022)

Mr. Satan dijo:


> de hecho, el otro día resbalo una joven en un paso de cebra y me cambié de acera ...ahí se quedo se tuvo que apañar sola
> En otro tiempo hubiese incluso corrido a agacharme para ayudarla a levantarse
> Es lo que hay , supongo que es lo que buscaban, que haya rencor y resquemor entre hombres y mujeres
> pues ya lo habéis conseguido feminazis, misión cumplida



Juro que vi el otro día a una caerse de la bici y me alegré.
Me dio pena ver como acudía gente en su ayuda.


----------



## elmegaduque (9 Jun 2022)

"Tu sica guapa amega, semo amegos, vamoa foiar tenemo poias grade paria ti, ¿tenes segarro?".

Estos son los piropos que van a tener.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (9 Jun 2022)

Joder, discretos los tatuajes. Es una lástima, ya que no carece de posibilidades esta mujer.

Y parece tener mejor amueblada la cabeza que la mayoría de sus congéneres.


----------



## Barspin (9 Jun 2022)

El 95% de las bigos actualea no sabe ni freir un huevo. Como para ligar.


----------



## Funci-vago (9 Jun 2022)

el problema no es decir piropos o no decir piropos. A mi decirle un piropo en la calle a una tia que no conoces de nada me parece una gilipollez que dificilmente te va a hacer follar y que solo sirve para subirles el ego.

El problema gordo que veo es que estas taradas quieren hacer de su subjetividad ley y meterte en la carcel porque hagas algo que no les guste.


----------



## Lain Coubert (9 Jun 2022)

Ni con conocidas puedes decir piropos tal y como están las leyes. Y menos ayudarlas, no vaya a ser que le roces una teta y te empapelen.

El otro día llega la vecina del segundo con una pedazo de maleta, se dirige al ascensor y uno de mantenimiento le dice que por las escaleras. Yo estaba hablando con otro vecino en el portal, más joven que yo. La vecina venga a pelear para subir el maletón. El vecino y yo nos miramos con una ligera mueca de risa y nos piramos ambos por la puerta.

Yo no podía ayudarla, porque estoy de baja por lumbalgia, pero el vecino que yo sepa no tiene nada y se piró como alma que se lleva el diablo. Algo está cambiando en la sociedad, y ya iba siendo hora.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (9 Jun 2022)

Razón no le falta. Obviando que tiene el cuerpo pintarrajeado como la pared de un paso subterráneo bajo las vías del tren.


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (9 Jun 2022)

Tradthot tatuada? Como caeis en la trampa... mujeres buscando antención... que necesidad hay de grabarse en tirantes + escote... en fin


----------



## cerilloprieto (9 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Mas bien le esta dando hasta en el cielo de la boca por necesitar que cuatro desconocidos desde un coche o una obra le silben, le gañanen y le digan burradas, para sentirse deseada y mujer.
> 
> Aparte vive en los mundos de yupi, nadie hoy en dia te dice un piropo como tal, lo que dicen como piropos son salvajadas que suelen decir neanthertales en coche y que van dirigidas en general a chicas jóvenes o menores de edad. Y en realidad futura ley lo que contempla son esos piropos y no un "eres el sol que ilumina las mañanas", aunque esto ultimo deberia estar penado por cursi.



Pero qué te van a decir a ti, vieja seca amargada ...... Ya quisieras ser mujer merecedora de burradas.


----------



## trellat (9 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084301
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084302



Y para colmo ahora van y le quitan al feo las putas. Que termine de reventar a la mayor gloria de la viogen


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2022)

Tiene razón. También te digo que me alegro, los piropos son un pagafantismo que da vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Suave dijo:


> Mira que no me gustan los tatuajes, pero que mujer más guapa, simpática e inteligente!! Mis dies.





Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Una mujer guapa simpática e inteligente
> 
> En peligro de extinción
> 
> Las feminazis cara asco/mierda abundan



ya van saliendo los planchabragas


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Bueno, que está tatuada - es tan sòlo cuestión de gustos. No puedes negar que derrocha simpatía y raciocinio.
> Lo de último......anhelo que así sea. No todas somos femilocas antivarones.



las mujeres no desprenden raciocinio
desprenden desesperacion.
sobretodo esa.


----------



## trellat (9 Jun 2022)

¿el tuiter ese no es el sitio al que el gobierno ingles le ha dicho a Musk "musho cuidao lo que haces chavalote ..."?


----------



## Rocker (9 Jun 2022)

Yo nunca he soltado piropos a ninguna desconocida, me parecen de paletos. Otra cosa diferente es ver a las compañeras de trabajo y en las fiestas de empresa cuando llegas decir, que guapas estáis. Hay cosas que desde el respeto cuando se conoce a alguien pueden quedar bien y no se molesta y hay otras que están fuera de lugar, pero se ve que a los babosos y pagafantas hay que explicárselo todo. O se tiene educación o no se tiene, no hay más.


----------



## Don_Quijote (9 Jun 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Ni con conocidas puedes decir piropos tal y como están las leyes. Y menos ayudarlas, no vaya a ser que le roces una teta y te empapelen.
> 
> El otro día llega la vecina del segundo con una pedazo de maleta, se dirije al ascensor y uno de mantenimiento le dice que por las escaleras. Yo estaba hablando con otro vecino en el portal, más joven que yo. La vecina venga a pelear para subir el maletón. El vecino y yo nos miramos con una ligera mueca de risa y nos piramos ambos por la puerta.
> 
> Yo no podía ayudarla, porque estoy de baja por lumbalgia, pero el vecino que yo sepa no tiene nada y se piró como alma que se lleva el diablo. Algo está cambiando en la sociedad, y ya iba siendo hora.



Dios te oiga.
La amabilidad hacia la mujer nos perjudica a todos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Jun 2022)

Si la mitad de la gente en este país, no ya mujeres, sino también hombres, hablasen con esa claridad, dicción y seguridad, este país tendría un futuro espectacular.

Pero a la enorme mayoría les falta 30 segundos de microondas.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (9 Jun 2022)

Se le adivinan boenas mamellas sin el sostén a la pija esta.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Jun 2022)

Nunca le he tirado un piropo a una tía. La que quiera subirse el ego que la piropee su puta madre.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (9 Jun 2022)

Lo de los tatuajes es una puta plaga. Creo que ya no queda ninguna tía en españa de menos de 50 años sin llevar algo pintado en el cuerpo.


----------



## Kabuterimon (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos



La tia está hablando de un galán trajeado y millonario que acompañando su piropo casi poetico, le regala un bolso de 5000€ y un viaje en avion privado. Puta flipada, luego la realidad es que el piropo es un tiron de camiseta perpetrado por un grupo de menas indocumentados de 16 años que suerte tendrá si no la violan.
Vive en una puta pelicula.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Jun 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Si es fea y el tatuador es bueno, te quedas mirando los tatuajes y no a su careto y cuerpo de mierda.Sólo cobran sentido los tatuajes en los Orkos de Mordor.
> El tatuaje,sobre todo en mujer, significa tara de locura del coño en un 99%.



Y en el 1% restante, también.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> No salgas por la targente, que no llevabas razón.



¿No llevo razón en qué?

No seas manipulador porque en ningún momento me fui por la tangente. Contesté exactamente a lo que comentabas.
Si no te entran tías, será porque no les gustas.
Si gustas, te entran. Al menos las tías de las generaciones jóvenes.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Jun 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Se le adivinan boenas mamellas sin el sostén a la pija esta.



Tiene unos ojazos tetazas que le comía to er coño, si no está cacunada claro


----------



## Kabraloka (9 Jun 2022)

vaya bodrio de mujer


----------



## il banditto (9 Jun 2022)

Me limpio el ano con la opinión de todas estas guarras con aire de divas


----------



## etsai (9 Jun 2022)

Que asco de tatuajes, con lo guapa que es.

Es como hacer un graffity en una catedral, no me jodas.


----------



## etsai (9 Jun 2022)

Como decía un amigo, _*"¡quién fuera maricón, con lo bien que se está entre hombres!"*_


----------



## Smoker (9 Jun 2022)

Son animales que buscan atención, si le quitas eso...


----------



## el segador (9 Jun 2022)

por un lado esta bien lo de dejar los piropos, que el endiosamiento de las tipas vienen por cosas como estas, menos atención y a llorar que es lo unico que se las da de puta madre


----------



## NXT (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pocholovsky (9 Jun 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Qué manera de estropearse el cuerpo con garabatos.



Pero la mente no la tiene estropeada, al reves, la cabeza parece que la tiene bien amueblada. A mi no me gustan los tatuajes, pero respeto que se haga los que le de la gana (justo de eso va el video, pero en vez de tatuajes de piropos y similares).


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ya van saliendo los planchabragas



Paz y amor


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (9 Jun 2022)

Hoy en día en esta sociedad enferma decir un piropo es de ser muy subnormal, si le gustas, va a pensar que te tiene en el bote y que te arrastrarás a lo que ella diga, por lo tanto, te puteara en nada que pueda, y si no le gustas, eres un acosador y un baboso.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Jun 2022)

Vaya carruselera derroida full tatuajes , no sabia que esos tatuajes se ven ridiculos cuando te haces viejos


----------



## trellat (9 Jun 2022)

__





El gobierno del Reino Unido amenaza con prohibir Twitter y potencialmente encarcelar a Elon Musk si permite la libertad de expresión


Se debería hacer una distinción clara entre medios de información y medios de comunicación social. En estas últimas la libertad de expresión debería ser limitada únicamente por la legislación aplicable, independientemente de quien posea o controle la mayoría de las acciones de la compañía...




 www.burbuja.info





twitter creador de contenido para crear corrientes de opinión.
dejen de hacer el chorra y vayan desalojando el hilo por favor


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Vaya carruselera derroida full tatuajes , no sabia que esos tatuajes se ven ridiculos cuando te haces viejos



todo tatuaje se ve ridiculo 
acentua la derroicion natural.


----------



## ShellShock (9 Jun 2022)

Que lo disfruten TODAS ELLAS. Si no estaban de acuerdo, si les parecía mal que a los hombres se nos estuviese machacando injustamente, QUE HUBIESEN PROTESTADO o QUE NO HUBIESEN VOTADO SOCIALISMO Y COMUNISMO (algo que han votado las mujeres masivamente).

Lo que pasa es que en el paquete iban cosas muy suculentas como penas más leves para los mismos delitos si los comete una mujer, ayudas económicas por tener coño, becas de formación exclusivas para mujeres, etc. Y eso sí que les parecía bien a todas salvo contadísimas excepciones.

Como digo, ahora QUE LO DISFRUTEN INTENSAMENTE. Antes que hacer algo por una feminista me corto las pelotas. Anda que no hay mujeres fuera de Occidente que no tienen el cáncer del feminismo en el cerebro, como para estar penando con una petarda de estas.


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> como no! el fascistaizquierdista defendiendo sus leyes feminazis de discriminación a todos los hombres.



Tú eres IMBÉCIL!... poco más se puede decir.



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> por cierto , la del video , como todas las mujeres que la apoyan , no esta diciendo que le echen piropos con educación solo sus familiares o algún amigo como tu dices, no , sino que reclama la libertad de hacerlo cualquiera.



Mírate el video otra vez, so subnormal!



Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> Si , libertad: eso que los fascistasizquierdistas prohibis , mientras vomitais por todos lados que sois progresistas








que seas un mermao que con la única que habla es con la tarada cuerpo-caldera de su madre no es culpa namás que de tu ma-ma, idiota.









que


----------



## PIA (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> las mujeres no desprenden raciocinio
> desprenden desesperacion.
> sobretodo esa.



   
Bueno, bueno


----------



## Abrojo (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Hoy en día en esta sociedad enferma decir un piropo es de ser muy subnormal, si le gustas, va a pensar que te tiene en el bote y que te arrastrarás a lo que ella diga, por lo tanto, te puteara en nada que pueda, y si no le gustas, eres un acosador y un baboso.



De subnormal o de graciosillo que quiere hacer reír a sus amigos.

Pero no ahora, siempre.

No sé en qué momento un humano que no tenga el síndrome de Tourette se pone a ladrarle cosas a una completamente desconocida; es decir, en qué momento de su vida decide una persona: a partir de ahora hablaré en alto a desconocidas para darles mi opinión.


----------



## Saluter (9 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero alguien ha de empezar ese ciclo, ¿por qué supones que tiene que ser él el que lo haga?.
> 
> De todas formas, la amabilidad es un rasgo de las personas amables (no pueden evitar serlo) y les sale casi con decirles "hola". No hace falta regalarle los oídos a una persona amable para que sea amable contigo.



Nadie tiene que empezar primero. Simplemente hay que estar abierto a ser amable. Si de entrada los chicos ya se cierran por banda cuando una chica les mira y ellos desvían la mirada, no hay nada que hacer. La amabilidad debe ser mutua, la mirada y el saludo debe ser mutuo, a la vez. La mirada es el primer plano para establecer cualquier tipo de contacto.


----------



## El_Dioni (9 Jun 2022)

golden graham dijo:


> *Lo que le molesta a una tia es que digan piropos a las demas y no a ella. Luego esas charos feminazis se van de vacaciones a senegal o cuba a que las acosen negros*



Fin del hilo, no se que mierda discutiis, obviamente la que dice que quiere piropos esta buena porque sabe que va a recibir piropos de tios decentes,
y las tipicas que no quieren piropos son las ballenas, orcos, charos y demas subseres porque solo se los dicen los feos, viegos y betas, y eso es lo que realmente LAS PREÑA EL NUCLEO.

Es una guerra entre mujeres guapas y orcos que nunca alcanzaran su ansiado alfa y quieren llevar a las tias buenas al abismo de mordor con ellas.


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



¡jajajajajajaja! Bueno, tampoco hay que exagerar.


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Fin del hilo, no se que mierda discutiis, obviamente la que dice que quiere piropos esta buena porque sabe que va a recibir piropos de tios decentes,
> y las tipicas que no quieren piropos son las ballenas, orcos, charos y demas subseres porque solo se los dicen los feos, viegos y betas, y eso es lo que realmente LAS PREÑA EL NUCLEO.
> 
> Es una guerra entre mujeres guapas y orcos que nunca alcanzaran su ansiado alfa y quieren llevar a las tias buenas al abismo de mordor con ellas.



Mentira. Ese sería otro tema.

Muchas mujeres detestan los piropos que les dedican a ellas (y que reciben claramente porque no hay otras mujeres a la vista).


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Que asco de tatuajes*, con lo guapa que es.*
> 
> Es como hacer un graffity en una catedral, no me jodas.



si esta AJADA ya coño !!!


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Jun 2022)

Tranquilos ya lo haran los ameggos eyy guapa tiene segarrro gupaa amegga


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Jun 2022)

Sí. Entre la Ley Antihetero, los Trans y las refuchís ukras no se les presenta un futuro demasiado esperanzador a los pedazos de mierda de nuestras mujeres.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Nunca he piropeado a ninguna mujer random por la calle, y a dia de hoy, menos.
> No estoy para subirle la estimita a la empoderadita de turno, igual que ellas tampoco me lo suben a mi, no quieren igualdad?? ahi la tienen.
> Distinto es a la novia o al ligue de turno.



Pues no sabe usted lo que se pierde, yo sí lo he hecho y me lo han hecho, que tiempos aquellos donde socializar por la calle no estaba visto como algo malo y a evitar, es lo que trae la globalización y el feminismo.


----------



## AEM (9 Jun 2022)

Creo que van a tener difícil que los hombres vuelvan a verlas como antes y que tengan atenciones especiales hacia ellas. El feminazismo les ha quitado la careta y ahora ya se ha visto la verdadera cara egoísta y prepotente. Ya no hay marcha atrás. Igual que ya no hay mujer tradicional tampoco habrá hombres tradicionales.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

eres todo un aliade
subiendo el precio del coño


----------



## kabeljau (9 Jun 2022)

Esa quiere ir tranquila por la calle sin que le digáis tía buena, bombón, guapa, guapísima, monumento,...... etc.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> eres todo un aliade
> subiendo el precio del coño



Esa mujer ha recapacitado, merece ser empotrada. No sabía que era usted maricøn Furymundo, lo siento, ha caído una leyenda.


----------



## Avila256 (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos



¡ TETAS CAIDAS !


----------



## CuervoDrogado (9 Jun 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Creo que van a tener difícil que los hombres vuelvan a verlas como antes y que tengan atenciones especiales hacia ellas. El feminazismo les ha quitado la careta y ahora ya se ha visto la verdadera cara egoísta y prepotente. Ya no hay marcha atrás. Igual que ya no hay mujer tradicional tampoco habrá hombres tradicionales.



Es lo que digo , se le ha dado todo el poder y la careta ha caido , no lo que no entiendo es como mucho tios con todo lo que ha pasado siguen siendo mendigando y arrastrandose de las peores maneras posibles por un coño ....


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Esa mujer ha recapacitado, merece ser empotrada. No sabía que era usted maricøn Furymundo, lo siento, ha caído una leyenda.



las mujeres no recapacitan .
no habeis aprendido na en todo este tiempo 

me decepcionais


----------



## vinavil (9 Jun 2022)

Pues que saquen una pulsera identificativa para las que les guste que un extraño les suelte una chorrada cuando anden por la calle, algo totalmente fuera de lugar y una muy mala costumbre.


----------



## jkaza (9 Jun 2022)

Se empieza por un piropo y se acaba formando una familia.

Quita, bicho.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> las mujeres no recapacitan .
> no habeis aprendido na en todo este tiempo
> 
> me decepcionais



Madurita con cara de viciosa y diciendo cosas racionales... hay que aplicar condicionamiento operante y recompensar su actitud, psicología básica y primitiva que es la que rige en las mujeres, yo me sacrifico por vosotros.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jun 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



Pero si a esta "cosa" no le habran dicho un piropo en su puta vida...

Solo se quejan las feas en las manifestaciones si os fijais.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> *Madurita con cara de viciosa y diciendo cosas racionales...* hay que aplicar condicionamiento operante y recompensar su actitud, psicología básica y primitiva que es la que rige en las mujeres, yo me sacrifico por vosotros.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Pero si a esta "cosa" no le habran dicho un piropo en su puta vida...
> 
> Solo se quejan las feas en las manifestaciones si os fijais.



pero es es como los moros radicales y los no radicales
unos menean el arbol y los otros recogen nueces.


----------



## kikelon (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.



Osea que los tuyos eran baboseos sanos, y los otros no. Un clásico


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Jun 2022)

Yo a los piropos estoy acostumbrada.
Son los gajes de estar como un torpedo.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

no subas el precio del coño
asi nos beneficias a todos
piensa en los demas
es de buenas personas


----------



## Mol34 (9 Jun 2022)

Pues yo disfruto a veces ignorándolas, de eso sí se dan cuenta...jajjajja


----------



## Patito Feo (9 Jun 2022)

¿Quiénes pueden responder?
Las personas que @Negrita951599mencionó pueden responder


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

Así son las leyes, no se las puede piropear, es o será delito dentro de poco. Pero insultarlas no es delito siempre que no haya relación de parentesco. Por lo que puedes ir por la calle y gritarle puta a una tía que eres inimputable, pero si le dices guapa se te cae el pelo


----------



## astroman (9 Jun 2022)

que se piren a recoger patatas


----------



## PEPEYE (9 Jun 2022)

Pues Cristina Almeida se siente ahora mas tranquila cuando sale a la calle


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (9 Jun 2022)

Ahora solo las violaran morenos, otro triunfo del progresismo


----------



## Bogdanoff (9 Jun 2022)

Para entender el tema de las feministas con los piropos hay que ponerse en el pellejo de una mujer: para ellas cualquier hombre por debajo de un 8/10 en la escala de atractivo es un subhumano gaseable e incinerable.
Imaginaos que vais por la calle y un ser repugnante infrahumano carente de derechos o libertades, que te da arcadas solo con verlo, manifiesta su atracción por ti. Igual que te cargas a un mosquito cuando revoletea cerca tuya y te molesta, eso es lo que las mujeres sienten por los hombres poco atractivos (entre el 80 y 90% de los hombres).

Entendiendo esto es más fácil también entender por qué quieren meter en la cárcel a los que dicen piropos. De hecho, a ellas la encarcelación les parece una medida magnánima. Lo ideal sería mandarlos a campos de exterminio en los que sean incinerados y luego enterrar sus cenizas junto con el residuo nuclear.


----------



## Murray's (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no subas el precio del coño
> asi nos beneficias a todos
> piensa en los demas
> es de buenas personas




Hay mucho pagafantas aún

Y inmigrantes varones que son babososy más los sudamericanos y los mulatos esos son unos profesionales aduladores

Conozco a un dominicano que se insinua a todas hasta la más fea...y vieja y eso que está casado..con Española


Los inmigrantes han empeorado el acceso al coño también


----------



## Murray's (9 Jun 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo a los piropos estoy acostumbrada.
> Son los gajes de estar como un torpedo.




A ti no te han piropeado en la vida


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mol34 (9 Jun 2022)

Vas andando por la acera. De lejos, ves a una mujer muy bien vestida y maquillada, joven. Conforme te vas acercando, ya ves que está muy buena. Ella ya te ha visto, y va a evaluarse y sentirse aceptada por tu reacción. Cuando faltan 50 metros para cruzarte, cambias de acera, y cuando faltan 10 para cruzarte pero en distinta acera, empiezas a cruzar la calle para volver a la acera por donde ibas, como si la hubieses esquivado. Por las gafas de sol y mirando de reojo ves su reacción, no lo puede creer, ni la has mirado (te está mirando y esperando que la mires, cosa que no sucederá). Ella va a autoevaluarse según las reacciones de hombres desconocidos, por sus miradas, etc. Esto que os digo es lo contrario a un piropo, le has dado el día, volverá llorando y acomplejada a su casa pensando qué tiene mal... jajajjjajajajja. A chupar feminismo, hijas de puta...¿no sois igual que los hombres?...


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Para entender el tema de las feministas con los piropos hay que ponerse en el pellejo de una mujer: para ellas cualquier hombre por debajo de un 8/10 en la escala de atractivo es un subhumano gaseable e incinerable.
> Imaginaos que vas por la calle y un ser repugnante infrahumano carente de derechos o libertades, que te da arcadas solo con verlo, manifiesta su atracción por ti. Igual que te cargas a un mosquito cuando revoletea cerca tuya y te molesta, eso es lo que las mujeres sienten por los hombres poco atractivos (entre el 80 y 90% de los hombres).
> 
> Entendiendo esto es más fácil también entender por qué quieren meter en la cárcel a los que dicen piropos. De hecho, a ellas la encarcelación les parece una medida magnánima. Lo ideal sería mandarlos a campos de exterminio en los que sean incinerados y luego enterrar sus cenizas junto con el residuo nuclear.



Otra explicación no tiene, es odio (a los hombres y en general a todo), frustración y desprecio como comentas, les han hecho un "brainwash" guapísimo. A cualquier hombre le suelta una mujer, aunque sea un 0/10 o incluso una vieja que suele ser lo común, un piropo y tan felices que nos quedamos.


----------



## Murray's (9 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>




Este de star wars ya se ha hecho famosete


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A ti no te han piropeado en la vida



No ni ná.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Jun 2022)

¿Qué dice esa loca de mierda? A nadie le gusta que desconocidos le digan nada por la calle. Ni a hombres, ni a mujeres. He visto acoso de mujeres a hombres y el hombre se sentía ASQUEADO (y no, no eran viejas, feas, ni gordas, eran chortinas delgadas y guapas, pero puto mal de la cabeza).

Y póngase un sujetador, charo. Las tetas le llegan al ombligo.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay mucho pagafantas aún
> 
> Y inmigrantes varones que son babososy más los sudamericanos y los mulatos esos son unos profesionales aduladores
> 
> ...



Así funciona el mercado amigo, femilocas no, las demás empotrar. Si estáis dispuestos a esperar 100 años como mínimo a que la cultura del baboseo cambie con todos los canis, pagafantas, moros, tanos, sudacas, etc, vais a morir sin follar. Otra opción es irse a latitudes socialmente más frías que allí el precio del coño es infinitamente más barato.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.



Ah claro, los babosos los demás y tú el caballero, qué sorpresa.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Qué dice esa loca de mierda? A nadie le gusta que desconocidos le digan nada por la calle. Ni a hombres, ni a mujeres. He visto acoso de mujeres a hombres y el hombre se sentía ASQUEADO (y no, no eran viejas, feas, ni gordas, eran chortinas delgadas y guapas, pero puto mal de la cabeza).
> 
> Y póngase un sujetador, charo. Las tetas le llegan al ombligo.



Se te nota frustrada, quieres una fanta?


----------



## Supremacía (9 Jun 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> ....



No entiendo cómo quienes dicen que un piropo es acoso son tan retrasados mentales para no saber que acosar es algo que se hace repetidamente y durante un tiempo más o menos prolongado. Un piropo dicho no dura ni cinco segundos, así que no puede ser acoso de ninguna manera. El feminismo no sólo ha deformado mentes y sociedades, sino también el significado de las palabras.


----------



## usuario baneado (9 Jun 2022)

El feaminismo no es mas que un grupo de lerdas derroídas que se creen que cambiaran de acera las hetero. Fin


----------



## Fauna iberica (9 Jun 2022)

La superficialidad de muchas mujeres espanta.
Mira bonita dentro de no mucho el que no te digan piropos va a ser el menor de tus problemas, será que una turba de multiculturales no te revienten con una violación grupal, o te ahostien por no llevar velo entre otras lindezas.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Jun 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> El feaminismo no es mas que un grupo de lerdas derroídas que se creen que cambiaran de acera las hetero. Fin



Si piensas eso es que no te has enterado de que va la movida...


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Jun 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Vas andando por la acera. De lejos, ves a una mujer muy bien vestida y maquillada, joven. Conforme te vas acercando, ya ves que está muy buena. Ella ya te ha visto, y va a evaluarse y sentirse aceptada por tu reacción. Cuando faltan 50 metros para cruzarte, cambias de acera, y cuando faltan 10 para cruzarte pero en distinta acera, empiezas a cruzar la calle para volver a la acera por donde ibas, como si la hubieses esquivado. Por las gafas de sol y mirando de reojo ves su reacción, no lo puede creer, ni la has mirado (te está mirando y esperando que la mires, cosa que no sucederá). Ella va a autoevaluarse según las reacciones de hombres desconocidos, por sus miradas, etc. Esto que os digo es lo contrario a un piropo, le has dado el día, volverá llorando y acomplejada a su casa pensando qué tiene mal... jajajjjajajajja. A chupar feminismo, hijas de puta...¿no sois igual que los hombres?...



Eres malo


----------



## usuario baneado (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Si piensas eso es que no te has enterado de que va la movida...



Lo ignoro por vuestra culpa,maxistas.

Tot forma part del pla.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Jun 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> Lo ignoro por vuestra culpa,maxistas.



Mira es simple y el mismo motivo de siempre, el dinero.

Es como si yo mañana soy el presidente de las víctimas de ahogamientos en piscinas ( 200 muertos anuales ), y me incrusto en el gobierno para beneficiar a los socorristas dándoles beficios, dinero, ventajas fiscales y un largo etc. en compensación a las horrorosas visiones de ver un fiambre flotando en el agua.

La única finalidad es aprovecharme de un sufrimiento ridículo de la población, para intentar vivir de ellos porque son tontos del culo. Cosa ya ampliamente demostrada.

Pero la finalidad al final es esa, vivir de los demas sin dar palo al agua, lo que viene a ser el comunismo vamos.

Has sustituido la lucha de clases, por lucha de sexos, pero el fin es el mismo, que 4 se forren rápidamente.

Las mujeres y sus opiniones les importan una puta mierda, ya quedó demostrado el 8m mandando ahí a todas a que se contagiaran.

Son meros instrumentos.


----------



## usuario baneado (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Mira es simple y el mismo motivo de siempre, el dinero.
> 
> Es como si yo mañana soy el presidente de las victimas de ahogamientos en piscinas ( 200 muertos anuales ), y me incrusto en el gobierno para beneficiar a los socorristas dándoles beficios, dinero, ventajas fiscales y un largo etc. en compensación a las horrorosas visiones de ver un fiambre flotando en el agua.
> 
> ...



Y no olvides la destrucción de la família e identidad.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Mira es simple y el mismo motivo de siempre, el dinero.
> 
> Es como si yo mañana soy el presidente de las victimas de ahogamientos en piscinas ( 200 muertos anuales ), y me incrusto en el gobierno para beneficiar a los socorristas dándoles beficios, dinero, ventajas fiscales y un largo etc. en compensación a las horrorosas visiones de ver un fiambre flotando en el agua.
> 
> ...



Buen argumento pero falla usted en dilucidar el trasfondo real e internacional, esos "locos" no se han infiltrado ellos solos, les han puesto ahí. Escuela de Frankfurt, el que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## cortoplacista (9 Jun 2022)

¿Subirle el ego a una torda?

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA

¡¡¡¡¡ IROS A TOMAR POR CULO PETARDAS !!!!!


----------



## CocoVin (9 Jun 2022)

Guapa dame cegarro.


----------



## Sputnik (9 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres seran las que tengan que dar la contrarevolucion a este feminismo toxico patetico, que han inventado para joder la convivencia social.
O no habra reforma.


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Hay mucho pagafantas aún
> 
> Y inmigrantes varones que son babososy más los sudamericanos y los mulatos esos son unos profesionales aduladores
> 
> ...



por eso hay que expulsarlos a todos
y a las zorras que se emparejan con ellos


----------



## Visilleras (9 Jun 2022)

No he lanzado piropos desde que empezó todo el ataque frontal desde el Ministerio Castrador con Bibiana Aido y compañía, voy a soltarlos ahora.


Vais frescas

Derrocad la ley totalitaria, dejad de aprovecharos de vuestros privilegios, y ya si eso, hablamos... manga de pedorras.



Spoiler: Spoiler



Que os diga piropos el ameggo chancletero, Mamadou el scamer, y Wilson el Papichulo. Y que os paguen las fantas. Y que os aguante Rita la Cantaora


----------



## Visilleras (9 Jun 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Vas andando por la acera. De lejos, ves a una mujer muy bien vestida y maquillada, joven. Conforme te vas acercando, ya ves que está muy buena. Ella ya te ha visto, y va a evaluarse y sentirse aceptada por tu reacción. Cuando faltan 50 metros para cruzarte, cambias de acera, y cuando faltan 10 para cruzarte pero en distinta acera, empiezas a cruzar la calle para volver a la acera por donde ibas, como si la hubieses esquivado. Por las gafas de sol y mirando de reojo ves su reacción, no lo puede creer, ni la has mirado (te está mirando y esperando que la mires, cosa que no sucederá). Ella va a autoevaluarse según las reacciones de hombres desconocidos, por sus miradas, etc. Esto que os digo es lo contrario a un piropo, le has dado el día, volverá llorando y acomplejada a su casa pensando qué tiene mal... jajajjjajajajja. A chupar feminismo, hijas de puta...¿no sois igual que los hombres?...



Conozco a más de uno que lo lleva haciendo cada verano desde 2018. Yo no me llego a cambiar de acera, pero no las miro jamas directamente, o vuelvo la cara hacia arriba como si acabase de ver un pajaro u otra cosa.

¿Todos los hombres son violadores, egoistas y estúpidos?

Pues estupendo.

- Mínimo trato
- Mínimo consumo
- Cero reacciones a sus rebuznos


Ataraxia Paco y Varon Dandy manda, betillas

(A ver lo que tarda en aparecer el traidor del "jajajaja pos a mas jembras tocamoshh mariconesss" o el nacionalpagafantas de "ehhh ehhhhhhh ehhhhhhhh que tambien hay polifolladas psicópatas tatuadas que tienen una gran riqueza inteiorrhhh y no son asínnnn como tu dizessss")


----------



## Visilleras (9 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No entiendo cómo quienes dicen que un piropo es acoso son tan retrasados mentales para no saber que acosar es algo que se hace repetidamente y durante un tiempo más o menos prolongado. Un piropo dicho no dura ni cinco segundos, así que no puede ser acoso de ninguna manera. El feminismo no sólo ha deformado mentes y sociedades, sino también el significado de las palabras.




No son "retrasados mentales" precisamente


----------



## Furymundo (9 Jun 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> La superficialidad de muchas mujeres espanta.
> Mira bonita dentro de no mucho el que no te digan piropos va a ser el menor de tus problemas, *será que una turba de multiculturales no te revienten con una violación grupal, o te ahostien por no llevar velo entre otras lindezas.*



ellas encantadas oiga


----------



## Mol34 (9 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Conozco a más de uno que lo lleva haciendo cada verano desde 2018. Yo no me llego a cambiar de acera, pero no las miro jamas directamente, o vuelvo la cara hacia arriba como si acabase de ver un pajaro u otra cosa.
> 
> ¿Todos los hombres son violadores, egoistas y estúpidos?
> 
> ...



Los traidores no comprenden que un alfa se comporta así, como si fuese el premio..


Visilleras dijo:


> Conozco a más de uno que lo lleva haciendo cada verano desde 2018. Yo no me llego a cambiar de acera, pero no las miro jamas directamente, o vuelvo la cara hacia arriba como si acabase de ver un pajaro u otra cosa.
> 
> ¿Todos los hombres son violadores, egoistas y estúpidos?
> 
> ...



Yo si me cambio de acera es para que lo note inequivocadamente. Respecto a los traidores, lo que no saben es que ser un alfa es precisamente el no estar necesitado de mujeres, o no darlo a entender. El premio soy yo, mírame a mí, y si no lo haces no hay ningún problema. Si le gusto, que lo dé a entender, y si quiere halagos y piropos, que me folle o no hay nada que hacer... ellas se evalúan por desconocidos porque los conocidos sí la van a saludar o le van a decir guapa por compromiso... ser difícil y que entre ellas lo hablen te permite ser un premio, pero ojo, un premio de quién tú quieras, no de la que decida follarte. Y como ellas compiten entre ellas, a ver quién es capaz de llevarse el difícil... ignorarlas es la clave para poder manejarlas. Yo a mi perro le doy una golosina si me obedece y hace lo que yo desee...


----------



## Rextor88 (9 Jun 2022)

La choni politatuada tiene razón


----------



## perrosno (9 Jun 2022)

Goder que lcdlcñ y politatuada, que grima me dan estos lienzos vivientes


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Conozco a más de uno que lo lleva haciendo cada verano desde 2018. Yo no me llego a cambiar de acera, pero no las miro jamas directamente, o vuelvo la cara hacia arriba como si acabase de ver un pajaro u otra cosa.
> 
> ¿Todos los hombres son violadores, egoistas y estúpidos?
> 
> ...



Pues seré un traidor pero considero que estáis cayendo en el plan, en el mismo extremismo que quieren los narigudos, en el divide et impera. Las acciones individuales no van a cambiar una mierda y solo provocan frustración. Que los más listos rechacen las actitudes más elementales para/con las mujeres por la situación política y social de mierda y no se reproduzcan, eviten el contacto y vivan frustrados, que feliz ya será Abdul, Mohamed y Wilson que a ellos esto se la suda y les viene que ni pintado. 

Yo por mi parte, si bien es cierto que ya no es como antes, considero que no debemos volvernos tan extremistas, si en algún momento te encuentras con una loca del coño pues usas los pies y adiós.

Pero bueno, sois libres de mantener celibato y/o repudiarlas en vez de adaptaros, pero quizás os estáis perdiendo la experiencia de socializar con féminas que no están locas del todo (sin Fanta mediante), que haber hay de todo en la viña del señor. Saludos.


----------



## Berrón (9 Jun 2022)

Quien fuera cinturón para pillarte las tetas!


----------



## selenio (9 Jun 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Pues yo disfruto a veces ignorándolas, de eso sí se dan cuenta...jajjajja



Eso es verdadera nutricion , el ir por la calle mirar al frente , al suelo o al otro lado y hacerlo aposta para ignorarlas.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (9 Jun 2022)

Brooootal ese anuncio, no se si volvieron a sacar algo así, pero desde ese momento no compro GIllete, es que los putos rojos y progresistas viven en MATRIX, y encima tienen MALDAD.


----------



## selenio (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Pues seré un traidor pero considero que estáis cayendo en el plan, en el mismo extremismo que quieren los narigudos, en el divide et impera. Las acciones individuales no van a cambiar una mierda y solo provocan frustración. Que los más listos rechacen las actitudes más elementales para/con las mujeres por la situación política y social de mierda y no se reproduzcan, eviten el contacto y vivan frustrados, que feliz ya será Abdul, Mohamed y Wilson que a ellos esto se la suda y les viene que ni pintado.
> 
> Yo por mi parte, si bien es cierto que ya no es como antes, considero que no debemos volvernos tan extremistas, si en algún momento te encuentras con una loca del coño pues usas los pies y adiós.
> 
> Pero bueno, sois libres de mantener celibato y/o repudiarlas en vez de adaptaros, pero quizás os estáis perdiendo la experiencia de socializar con féminas que no están locas del todo (sin Fanta mediante), que haber hay de todo en la viña del señor. Saludos.



Te doy la razón en parte, pero tienes que reconocer, que cada vez están más locas , y en mayor número.

Ahora considero bastante peor a los aliades, eso es otro cáncer también


----------



## Beltrán Latorre (9 Jun 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Es lo que digo , se le ha dado todo el poder y la careta ha caido , no lo que no entiendo es como mucho tios con todo lo que ha pasado siguen siendo mendigando y arrastrandose de las peores maneras posibles por un coño ....




Sí. Es curioso cómo han conseguido transformar un machismo explícito, paternalista y protector en un criptomachismo sordamente despreciativo e indiferente.


----------



## selenio (9 Jun 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> No entiendo cómo quienes dicen que un piropo es acoso son tan retrasados mentales para no saber que acosar es algo que se hace repetidamente y durante un tiempo más o menos prolongado. Un piropo dicho no dura ni cinco segundos, así que no puede ser acoso de ninguna manera. El feminismo no sólo ha deformado mentes y sociedades, sino también el significado de las palabras.



Fijate sí ha deformado palabras que ahora la prohibición se llama abolicionismo, y se llama extrema derecha a todo lo que no sea ideología progre, y muchas taradas de estas al coito lo llaman violacion.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!
> 
> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Yo soy putero y orgulloso de serlo. Si tienes huevos cuando quieras quedamos y me das esas dos hostias que dices guarro hijo de la gran puta, eso sí, luego no vale denunciar ni pedir indemnizaciones.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> *Negocio donde atiendan mujeres, no entrar.*
> 
> De primero de ático.
> 
> ...



Eso hace años que hago yo, y si entro en una gran superficie tipo corte ingles y me viene a atender una tía le digo que no quiero que me atienda ella y que llame a un compañero, si aun así insiste en atenderme me largo y punto. En esos sitios van a comisión, asi que no voy a permitir que se la lleve quién me ve como a un infraser por tener rabo.


----------



## Visilleras (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Pues seré un traidor pero considero que estáis cayendo en el plan, en el mismo extremismo que quieren los narigudos, en el divide et impera. Las acciones individuales no van a cambiar una mierda y solo provocan frustración. Que los más listos rechacen las actitudes más elementales para/con las mujeres por la situación política y social de mierda y no se reproduzcan, eviten el contacto y vivan frustrados, que feliz ya será Abdul, Mohamed y Wilson que a ellos esto se la suda y les viene que ni pintado.



Frustrados viven los que se toman en serio el engaño que llaman "ligar".



Manosnegras dijo:


> Yo por mi parte, si bien es cierto que ya no es como antes, considero que no debemos volvernos tan extremistas, si en algún momento te encuentras con una loca del coño pues usas los pies y adiós.



Actitud correcta hasta 2019, antes de la pandemia.
A día de hoy hasta la más simpática e inofensiva se puede valer de las leyes totalitarias para joderte la vida para siempre.



Manosnegras dijo:


> Pero bueno, sois libres de mantener celibato y/o repudiarlas en vez de adaptaros, pero quizás os estáis perdiendo la experiencia de socializar con féminas que no están locas del todo (sin Fanta mediante), que haber hay de todo en la viña del señor. Saludos.



Los que ya hace bastante rato que pasamos los 40 preferimos un buen libro o estar tocándonos los cojones en la cama a eso que llaman "socializar". Los que si lo tienen bien jodido son los nacidos a partir del año 2000


----------



## Mol34 (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!
> 
> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Precisamente ellas quieren ser evaluadas por desconocidos, no por conocidos. La razón es que si la mira un desconocido, le dice algo, o muestra interés por ella, saben que es algo verdadero. Pero también saben que si un conocido les dice lo mismo, piensan que es por obligación y caer simpático. Entonces estás defendiendo algo que ellas no quieren, ser juzgadas por conocidos o familiares. Siempre les dirán guapas por formalismo. Simplemente atacas lo que ellas quieren, que un desconocido les regale flores, sea quién sea, para sentirse admiradas, aceptadas y especiales. Las saboteas y te tratarán como basura pesada, aunque seas incapaz de verlo. Mangina y Salvadoncellas... eso lo odian las mujeres. Te comportas como un baboso, pero nunca te lo dirán.


----------



## selenio (9 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Mira es simple y el mismo motivo de siempre, el dinero.
> 
> Es como si yo mañana soy el presidente de las victimas de ahogamientos en piscinas ( 200 muertos anuales ), y me incrusto en el gobierno para beneficiar a los socorristas dándoles beficios, dinero, ventajas fiscales y un largo etc. en compensación a las horrorosas visiones de ver un fiambre flotando en el agua.
> 
> ...



Os quedáis muy cortos, no solo es un negocio de chiringuitos y subvenciones , es parte de una agenda de esterilización masiva y reemplazo de la población, sobre todo la caucásica en occidente, tened en cuenta que para la élite el pack feminazismo va intrínsecamente unido al pack LGTBI, y al pack multicultural entre otros.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

XRL dijo:


> los piropos se les dice a las jóvenes que estén tremendas,tu ya estas vieja
> 
> hace unas semanas mire a una rubita chortina de arriba a abajo le silbé y se rió,entonces le dije guapa



MANGINAZO DE MIERDA. VE A OBJETOS PERDIDOS QUE IGUAL TIENEN ALLI TU HOMBRÍA Y TUS COJONES.


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos



Pues si que han tardado algunas en darse cuenta de algo tan obvio. Éso si, ahora le toca irse borrando los tatuajes, aunque me temo que éso sea más difícil..


----------



## baifo (9 Jun 2022)

Ni están notando la falta de piropos ni lo van a notar . De todas formas lo que les haría entrar en pánico de verdad es que notaran la falta de asistencia , es decir , no tener a un pagfantas cada vez que tienen un problema , ese día sería la muerte para siempre del feminismo, pero no va a suceder tampoco


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

Barspin dijo:


> El 95% de las bigos actualea no sabe ni freir un huevo. Como para ligar.



Exacto, ya no merece la pena ni mandarlas a fregar porque seguro que te dejan todo peor.


----------



## daesrd (9 Jun 2022)

selenio dijo:


> Os quedáis muy cortos, no solo es un negocio de chiringuitos y subvenciones , es parte de una agenda de esterilización masiva y reemplazo de la población, sobre todo la caucásica en occidente, tened en cuenta que para la élite el pack feminazismo va intrínsecamente unido al pack LGTBI, y al pack multicultural entre otros.



Así es..


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Jun 2022)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084301
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084302





Clorhídrico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084264



Los feos no entendéis una cosa: los guapos NO piropean, ni le dicen absolutamente nada a ninguna mujer. Ni siquiera se les acercan. Simplemente esperan a que las mujeres vayan hacia ellos.

Piropear es algo que sólo hacen viejos, feos, gordos y calvos. El mero hecho de piropear indica que el tipo (o la tipa, que también las hay) es un desecho social. La reacción automática es protegerse y huir, pues se percibe como un ataque violento de un ente tarado de la cabeza.



Skywalker22 dijo:


> Debes de ser de una generación muy vieja, porque las tías jóvenes, entran a los tíos que les gustan, desde hace tiempo.



El foro está lleno de pollaviejas con olor a pazuzu. Y pederastas, además. Al ver una mujer joven, debería recordarles a la hija o a la nieta. En su lugar, piensan en follársela y usan el piropo como una forma de agresión, pues creen que de esa forma someterán a la chortina en cuestión (pista: no, no funciona así, sólo causa rechazo). Probablemente hayan violado a sus hijas y sus nietas estos asquerosos de mierda.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Creo que van a tener difícil que los hombres vuelvan a verlas como antes y que tengan atenciones especiales hacia ellas. El feminazismo les ha quitado la careta y ahora ya se ha visto la verdadera cara egoísta y prepotente. Ya no hay marcha atrás. Igual que ya no hay mujer tradicional tampoco habrá hombres tradicionales.



Si no hay damas que no esperen caballerosidad, ahora solo hay furcias así que no se deberían sorprender si las tratan como tal.


----------



## Cafeto (9 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos



Atractiva, bien equipada y con cerebro. Poco común.


----------



## Saco de papas (9 Jun 2022)

Cafeto dijo:


> Atractiva, bien equipada y con cerebro. Poco común.



No caigas en la trampa, las tías así son las más listas del gallinero en hijo putismo, lo que pasa que lo hacen con elegancia y clase y parece que es otra cosa.

Pero nada más lejos de la realidad... es como dicen por ahí, ni una mención a las leyes contra hombres, ella solo quieres sus likes.

Agonía pura y dura.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Frustrados viven los que se toman en serio el engaño que llaman "ligar".
> 
> Actitud correcta hasta 2019, antes de la pandemia.
> A día de hoy hasta la más simpática e inofensiva se puede valer de las leyes totalitarias para joderte la vida para siempre.
> ...



Pues está todo inventado, de nombre falso, nunca quede en su casa, déjese un buen bigote y que nunca vea la matrícula de su coche, si por alguna casualidad le quieren tocar los cojones usted no existe. 
Es eso o irse de putas, más rápido pero menos gratificante emocionalmente.


----------



## amanciortera (9 Jun 2022)

Tiene el tetamen caido


----------



## Play_91 (9 Jun 2022)

Eso son tonterías del feminazismo lo de estar en contra de los piropos. Vale que hay gente muy burra piropeando y que cansan, o que entran a una tía, le dicen que no y siguen insistiendo, siendo pesados, pero un piropo no disgusta a nadie.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Jun 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Brooootal ese anuncio, no se si volvieron a sacar algo así, pero desde ese momento no compro GIllete, es que los putos rojos y progresistas viven en MATRIX, y encima tienen MALDAD.



Afeitado clásico MANDA.


----------



## TravellerLatam (9 Jun 2022)

no se que me molesta mas si lo retatuada que está o la ausencia de sujetador... Newton lo tenía claro

En todo caso bien guapa que es y completamente de acuerdo en lo que dice.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los feos no entendéis una cosa: los guapos NO piropean, ni le dicen absolutamente nada a ninguna mujer. Ni siquiera se les acercan. Simplemente esperan a que las mujeres vayan hacia ellos.
> 
> Piropear es algo que sólo hacen viejos, feos, gordos y calvos. El mero hecho de piropear indica que el tipo (o la tipa, que también las hay) es un desecho social. La reacción automática es protegerse y huir, pues se percibe como un ataque violento de un ente tarado de la cabeza.
> 
> ...



Pero que dices so analfabeta, un piropo no tiene porque ser un grito de camionero por la calle, esa es la imagen que os han inoculado.

Un piropo puede ser sutil o directo mediando una conversación, puede ser un halago a una conocida, puede ser decirle a una chica que ves siempre en el autobús lo guapa que va a ese día y que sirva de motivo para mantener una conversación o un sinfín de cosas que son NORMALES en la civilización occidental, las mujeres también lo hacen y es un comportamiento natural en el ser humano.

Estáis promoviendo una ideología que viene de la cultura de la globalización, antisocial, individualista y antinatural. De toda la vida un piropo ha sido algo positivo, algo que te subía la autoestima aunque te lo dijese una persona horrible y por lo que dices deduzco que a ti te dicen piropos los viejos, feos, calvos y gordos porque eres una obesa mórbida más fea que ET recién nacido porque de lo contrario no me explico cómo alguien puede ser tan subnormal.



Manosnegras dijo:


> Se te nota frustrada, quieres una fanta?



PD: te has quedado sin Fanta puta gorda y sí, los guapos piropean cuando aspiran a más pero no a fetos como tú


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Una mujer guapa simpática e inteligente
> 
> En peligro de extinción
> 
> Las feminazis cara asco/mierda abundan



Desde el respeto:

Ni es guapa (maquillada, pintorrequeada, tatuada), ni es inteligente (tatuada), y es simpática porque busca validación. No he escuchado nada de ella diciendo que quiten las leyes hembristas.


----------



## Lain Coubert (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el respeto:
> 
> Ni es guapa (maquillada, pintorrequeada, tatuada), ni es inteligente (tatuada), y es simpática porque busca validación. No he escuchado nada de ella diciendo que quiten las leyes hembristas.



Así, es. No pide que se quiten porque NO QUIERE QUE SE QUITEN. Sólo quiere conseguir suscriptores o alguna prebenda masculina. Una canalla más, vamos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Jun 2022)

Si quieren piropos, que entren en nuestros onlyfans, y paguen por ellos. Bienvenidas al futuro progre que deseabais, HIJAS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el respeto:
> 
> Ni es guapa (maquillada, pintorrequeada, tatuada), ni es inteligente (tatuada), y es simpática porque busca validación. No he escuchado nada de ella diciendo que quiten las leyes hembristas.



Desde el respeto:

Es una mujer con todo lo que ello implica. Quiere ser guapa, sentirse aceptada en el grupo y sigue modas, por eso el primer punto. Dentro de la media mujeril es inteligente, capaz de desmarcarse y llegar a conclusiones lógicas y como último punto las mujeres por lo general siempre buscan validación por eso están siempre pegadas al móvil buscando aceptación. No le pidáis peras al olmo.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (9 Jun 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> No se podía saber...
> 
> Antes me gustaba decir piropos a las mujeres, pero desde que están las feministas acusando a todos los hombres de violadores es que ni los buenos días, no sea que lo interpreten mal y me caiga una viogen.



A mi personalmente me es tan estupido un piropo, mismito que me digan o que pregunten por MI mujer o esposa, ya que desde siempre a las mujeres que he dispuesto las he considerado amigas o compañeras mas alla cada uno con su vida y dios en el cielo y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## Alfa555 (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!
> 
> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



En mi pueblo la educación empieza por no creerte superior moralmente a nadie ni ir regalando hostias a un pobre descerebrado que igual hasta tiene un trastorno o un ligero retraso mental . 
Debe ser que somos de pueblos distintos.


----------



## Juanchufri (9 Jun 2022)

politatuada con voz dulce, a esta le va el tema duro.


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Jun 2022)

Vamos, que se han quedado sin Fantas. 
¿Dónde estan mis Fantas?


----------



## udemy (9 Jun 2022)

Jamas piropee a una mujer si no erán mi pareja.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (9 Jun 2022)

Tiene pinta de ser vigen la del video...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jun 2022)

Volúmen 2:


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (9 Jun 2022)

Que marujones que sois, dejar que lleve su cuerpo como le salga del pepe, es su cuerpo es su vida


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jun 2022)

antes de politatuarse, video de 2016:


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> antes de politatuarse, video de 2016:





















Ramsey Ferrero (@ramseyferrero) • Instagram photos and videos


36K Followers, 2,006 Following, 793 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Ramsey Ferrero (@ramseyferrero)




instagram.com


----------



## Lian (9 Jun 2022)

Es un bellezón pero esos tatuajes...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084713
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084714
> 
> 
> ...



good pieces


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (9 Jun 2022)

Por cada tia como esta hay 1 millón que opina lo contrario.


----------



## Mongolo471 (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084713
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084714
> 
> 
> ...



Se nota que vive del dinero de los hombres


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Se nota que vive del dinero de los hombres



Del marido principalmente, como toda buena hembra inteligente.


----------



## Funcional (9 Jun 2022)

La inmensa mayoría de las feministas jamás han escuchado un piropo. A qué tanta obsesión con prohibirlos?
Oh, wait


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (9 Jun 2022)

En nuestras hembras, los tatuajes son el equivalente de los colores chillones en la fauna, significan peligro.
La magnanimidad con la que habla de los piropos, no es más que calderilla de quien se siente muy superior a los hombres y,
como el tirano que reparte unos panecillos entre su población hambrienta, ella nos suelta su aprobación.
Todo su discurso es para inflar su ego a nuestra costa, pero sus tatuajes nos avisan de que, si te la encuentras por la calle,
es mejor no piropearla.


----------



## Drogoprofe (9 Jun 2022)

Melafo


----------



## Punitivum (9 Jun 2022)

1.Ninguna ,ninguna tía se merece ningún piropo nuestro, no al menos hasta que ella nos haya piropeado primero o haya hecho algo por nosotros. 
2.Que se jodan todas. Incluso las que no son femisándricas se quejan de que YO ,a MI no me dicen piropos.Ni una menciona el clima y las leyes anti hombre.Que ese dato os dé que pensar....


----------



## Lagam Bautista (9 Jun 2022)

Sabéis aquello de la gata Flora?....

pues eso.


----------



## Punitivum (9 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Mas bien le esta dando hasta en el cielo de la boca por necesitar que cuatro desconocidos desde un coche o una obra le silben, le gañanen y le digan burradas, para sentirse deseada y mujer.
> 
> Aparte vive en los mundos de yupi, nadie hoy en dia te dice un piropo como tal, lo que dicen como piropos son salvajadas que suelen decir neanthertales en coche y que van dirigidas en general a chicas jóvenes o menores de edad. Y en realidad futura ley lo que contempla son esos piropos y no un "eres el sol que ilumina las mañanas", aunque esto ultimo deberia estar penado por cursi.
> 
> ...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Desde el respeto:
> 
> Es una mujer con todo lo que ello implica. Quiere ser guapa, sentirse aceptada en el grupo y sigue modas, por eso el primer punto. Dentro de la media mujeril es inteligente, capaz de desmarcarse y llegar a conclusiones lógicas y como último punto las mujeres por lo general siempre buscan validación por eso están siempre pegadas al móvil buscando aceptación. No le pidáis peras al olmo.



1. Quiere ser guapa != es guapa.
2. "dentro de la media", imagino que te refieres a media para la mujer española. Pero no lo es. Si lo fuera no se habría hecho tatuajes.
3. Efectívamente no le pido peras al olmo, por eso para mi las espacoñas son solo para MFH.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Jun 2022)

Manosnegras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084713
> Ver archivo adjunto 1084714
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Yo soy putero y orgulloso de serlo.



Vamos que, estás orgulloso de ser un puto mermao INCAPAZ de seducir a una mujer. Un INFRASER que no tiene la suficiente autoestima como para entablar una conversación y despues ir subiendo el nivel hasta donde quieres llegar...

Y vas diciendo por ahí que "estas orgulloso"... más imbécil no se puede ser. Menos mal que esto es un foro anónimo.



Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Si tienes huevos cuando quieras quedamos y me das esas dos hostias que dices guarro hijo de la gran puta, eso sí, luego no vale denunciar ni pedir indemnizaciones.



A mi, huevos me sobran, para seducir a una mujer y despues follarmela haciendo que pague ella el papeo y la bebida y aun así, dejarla bien contenta.

Lo que no voy a hacer es hacer un viaje para conocer a un SUBNORMAL profundo que no vale para nada... además SEGURO que más feo que Pício, me juego lo que quieras.
Si arranco el motor de mi coche es como poco para pegarte 2 tiros en la cara-mierda que tienes que tener y tirarte a un pozo para que las ratas se coman tus apestosos restos, so idiota!

... luego ya si eso, que vayan las putas a buscarte o preocuparse por una mierda con patas y un incapaz "semi-hombre" como tú.


----------



## Manosnegras (9 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


>



Otro mito que se me cae  ten cuidado con el virus del mono


----------



## Punitivum (9 Jun 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Dios te oiga.
> La amabilidad hacia la mujer nos perjudica a todos.










Ellas nunca se merecieron nuestra amabilidad ni nuestros sacrificios.
Cuando el Titanic se hundía los niños y las mujeres a los botes salvavidas y los hombres a morir como perros. En las guerras mundiales los hombres a morir en el frente mientras ellas rehacían su vida con otra polla. Por no hablar las que se acostaban con los soldados de las tropas enemigas. 

La mujer es el producto más sobrevalorado de la Historia. Por ellas los hombres se han inmolado, y no se merecían ni el 10% de lo que se les dió, y se sigue dando.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Jun 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> empeiza el efecto boomerang de la ideologia de genero



El verdadero efecto boomerang comenzara cuando las elites que se han valido de las feministas y los lgtbi consideren que ambos colectivos han dejado de serles utiles. Ahi si que empezaran a girarse las tornas y ambos grupos empezaran a ser demonizados por los mismos medios que ahora les bailan el agua...primero caeran los lgtbi y luego las locas del coño, pero sera cuando los dueños de este circo decidan.


----------



## Libistros (9 Jun 2022)

Sub Lumine Dei dijo:


> En nuestras hembras, los tatuajes son el equivalente de los colores chillones en la fauna, significan peligro.
> La magnanimidad con la que habla de los piropos, no es más que calderilla de quien se siente muy superior a los hombres y,
> como el tirano que reparte unos panecillos entre su población hambrienta, ella nos suelta su aprobación.
> Todo su discurso es para inflar su ego a nuestra costa, pero sus tatuajes nos avisan de que, si te la encuentras por la calle,
> es mejor no piropearla.



Mujer blanca hablar con lengua doble.

Hechos, hechos y más hechos, todo lo demás palabras hueras. Sin embargo nunca he sido de piropos, decirle cosas a gente que no conozco de nada me parece rebajarse aunque siempre he demandado que me los sigan a mí. Si hay que inflar un ego, que sea el mío.


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (9 Jun 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> el problema no es decir piropos o no decir piropos. A mi decirle un piropo en la calle a una tia que no conoces de nada me parece una gilipollez que dificilmente te va a hacer follar y que solo sirve para subirles el ego.
> 
> El problema gordo que veo es que estas taradas quieren hacer de su subjetividad ley y meterte en la carcel porque hagas algo que no les guste.



De taradas nada, MALAS. Son perfectamente conscientes de que lo que están haciendo es inmoral, está mal.
Pero como todo este circo les beneficia, tiran de su característico cinismo y anestesian su conciencia, las que la tengan.
Que ese es otro cantar, el sesgo psicopático que tienen muchas, muy superior al de los hombres.


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Jun 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Precisamente ellas quieren ser evaluadas por desconocidos, no por conocidos. La razón es que si la mira un desconocido, le dice algo, o muestra interés por ella, saben que es algo verdadero. Pero también saben que si un conocido les dice lo mismo, piensan que es por obligación y caer simpático.



Se nota que no has hablado con muchas tías o el mismo tipo de tías alque le contesto al tonto de arriba; PUTAS, mami y poco más, eh?

A las mujeres no les gusta que desconocidos las incomoden con sus mierdas de paleto-deswebao y suelen asustarse con estos babosos impotentes. Aunque también es verdad, que algunas se cabrean PERO BIEN y tu tortazo te llevas así, de gratis.



Mol34 dijo:


> Entonces estás defendiendo algo que ellas no quieren, ser juzgadas por conocidos o familiares. Siempre les dirán guapas por formalismo.



Lo dicho; ni puta idea tienes de mujeres... si quieres te cuento un secreto: "Lo qeu te dicen o cuentan las putas, es siempre MENTIRA", so inocente. Seguro que tambien te crees que disfrutan disfrutando follando -previo pago- contigo... que tonticos sois, chaval.



Mol34 dijo:


> Simplemente atacas lo que ellas quieren, que un desconocido les regale flores, sea quién sea, para sentirse admiradas, aceptadas y especiales.



Si les pasa eso, llaman y denucian a la policia... las tías normales digo, no con las que tu sueles hablar, eh?



Mol34 dijo:


> Mangina y Salvadoncellas... eso lo odian las mujeres. Te comportas como un baboso, pero nunca te lo dirán.



Yo no me comporto como un baboso putero como tú, que se nota por lo que escribes que poco sabes tú de ellas -a lo mejor por eso os dan tanto miedo- Yo las trato de TU A TU y como a un igual, que es lo que son y lo que les gusta porque se sienten cómodas.

Tu crees que una se siente cómoda cuando les sueltas el billete de 50... esa es "la diferencia".


----------



## Gigatr0n (9 Jun 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> En mi pueblo la educación empieza por no creerte superior moralmente a nadie ni ir regalando hostias a un pobre descerebrado que igual hasta tiene un trastorno o un ligero retraso mental .
> Debe ser que somos de pueblos distintos.



Y si un dia el tonto del pueblo se mete con tu hermana y le toca el culo?... no le das?

Vamos, yo voy directo y le clavo 2 puñetazos hasta dejarlo grogui y despues, me voy a comisaría a contar lo que pasó y ya de paso, me llevo a mi hermana y que lo denuncie metiéndole una buena viogen.

Por otro lado, hay tontos y tontos. La mayoría son tontos para lo que les interesa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (9 Jun 2022)

_Cómete ese queso, chica!
enchufa ese banjo! 
llevas unos zapatos muy bonitos!_


----------



## Libistros (9 Jun 2022)

Vale, white knight. Vete a decir piropos


----------



## Mol34 (9 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Se nota que no has hablado con muchas tías o el mismo tipo de tías alque le contesto al tonto de arriba; PUTAS, mami y poco más, eh?
> 
> A las mujeres no les gusta que desconocidos las incomoden con sus mierdas de paleto-deswebao y suelen asustarse con estos babosos impotentes. Aunque también es verdad, que algunas se cabrean PERO BIEN y tu tortazo te llevas así, de gratis.
> 
> ...



En mi vida he pagado por sexo. Supones demasiado. Y otra cosa, el ser evaluado por desconocidos no son piropos ni algo parecido, a ella le basta con ver que la miran y que la tratan como a una reina en cualquier interacción con gente que desconoce, el camarero o el taxista...


----------



## Glokta (9 Jun 2022)

Los "piropos" de los de la obra siempre me parecieron una gañanada grupal porque solo lo hacen si están varios. Otra cosa es que se quiera regular eso o hacerlo delito, lo cual me parece surrealista totalmente


----------



## XRL (9 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> MANGINAZO DE MIERDA. VE A OBJETOS PERDIDOS QUE IGUAL TIENEN ALLI TU HOMBRÍA Y TUS COJONES.




¿? estás bien ¿?


----------



## InigoMontoya (9 Jun 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> Los "piropos" de los de la obra siempre me parecieron una gañanada grupal porque solo lo hacen si están varios. Otra cosa es que se quiera regular eso o hacerlo delito, lo cual me parece surrealista totalmente



Pero si son unos poetas del romanticismo, dicen frases como: _dime quien es tu ginecologo pa ir a chuparle los dedos!  _


----------



## Triyuga (9 Jun 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Guapa y politatuada encantada de conocerse recibirá piropos de barrio multicultural con gusto y segura de si misma.



Guapa y politatuada es un oximoron...


----------



## teperico (10 Jun 2022)

pepe01 dijo:


> Qué manera de estropearse el cuerpo con garabatos.



horrible


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos



Charos feminazis que no quieren que les digan ni mu (porque igualmente no les dicen nada de lo crakos que son)

VS 

Charos feminazis que quieren que les digan lo increíbles que son porque antes almenos veian a los salidos babear por ellas 

Porque esta PERMITE que le digas cositas (siempre que sea como ella consodere apropiado) pero a su vez no se te ocurra decir que la brecha de género no existe y que si no cobra como tú es porque no lo merece por su inferior rendimiento en el trabajo. O que la violencia machista no existe o que tenemos menos derechos que ellas...

Pues nada, los listos a observarlo desde la barrera.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!
> 
> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Eso ha pasado pasa y pasará en Francia, Italia, USA, Reino Unido, Bélgica, Holanda Alemania Brasil...en todos los países pasa. Incluso Japón. Y de hecho ahi son más pervertidos.

Babosos, pesados y piropeadores garrulos.
Dejad de pensar que somos todo lo malo. Solo con que vayas al sur de Francia ya ves lo que hay. La educación escasea en todas partes.


----------



## avioneti (10 Jun 2022)

Quien conozca a esta mujer. Es de las pocas despiertas que quedan en España, en muchos temas.

Fue cantante profesional numero 1.

Dejar de decir chorradas y valorar a una tia decente, que al menos dice cosas coherentes en muy diversos temas


----------



## Sub Lumine Dei (10 Jun 2022)

Desde luego a los trovadores occitanos (Franceses, como no) que inventaron la mentira del amor cortés, en el que a la mujer
se le representa distante, admirable y un compendio de perfecciones físicas y morales, mientras a los hombres se nos representa
con una total sumisión hacia la mujer, habría que desenterrarlos de sus tumbas para exponer sus huesos en jaulas colgadas 
de árboles en cruces de caminos, como castigo y humillación postmortem a la vieja usanza.
De estos barros vinieron los lodos del romanticismo del XIX, que terminó de apuntalar la mentira.
Cuanto daño han hecho los muy hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Burrocracia (10 Jun 2022)

Alguien ya puso el meme de Cristina Almeida ?


----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Jun 2022)

EL FARAON dijo:


> No se podía saber...
> 
> Antes me gustaba decir piropos a las mujeres, pero desde que están las feministas acusando a todos los hombres de violadores es que ni los buenos días, no sea que lo interpreten mal y me caiga una viogen.



Feminista es una forma de decir fea envidiosa.


----------



## remosinganas (10 Jun 2022)

yo hace tiempo (desde que estan las feministas) que tia que no conozco en el ascensor ni los buenos dias le doy , y si esta buena menos...


----------



## Murnau (10 Jun 2022)

Mol34 dijo:


> Precisamente ellas quieren ser evaluadas por desconocidos, no por conocidos. La razón es que si la mira un desconocido, le dice algo, o muestra interés por ella, saben que es algo verdadero. Pero también saben que si un conocido les dice lo mismo, piensan que es por obligación y caer simpático. Entonces estás defendiendo algo que ellas no quieren, ser juzgadas por conocidos o familiares. Siempre les dirán guapas por formalismo. Simplemente atacas lo que ellas quieren, que un desconocido les regale flores, sea quién sea, para sentirse admiradas, aceptadas y especiales. Las saboteas y te tratarán como basura pesada, aunque seas incapaz de verlo. Mangina y Salvadoncellas... eso lo odian las mujeres. Te comportas como un baboso, pero nunca te lo dirán.



Estás respondiendo probablemente al troll más grande de todo el foro.


----------



## Felson (10 Jun 2022)

Una tipa que tiene el pecho manchado de negro (ya... ya sé que en su momento fue un tatuaje de un "tatoo" muy famoso), pero que ahora, como todo tatuaje, queda en una mancha negra o color sucio sobre la piel, pues como que no me atrae (a mí, pero es un gusto personal). Si no la echan piropos, puede ser por eso o por cualquier otra causa, incluida la edad, que a eso llegará antes o después o no ( si muere antes). Ley de vida. Agradéceselo al Dios al que vas a rezar los domingos o a la naturaleza que te trata como carne de cañón. Tú verás.


----------



## Murnau (10 Jun 2022)

AEM dijo:


> Creo que van a tener difícil que los hombres vuelvan a verlas como antes y que tengan atenciones especiales hacia ellas. El feminazismo les ha quitado la careta y ahora ya se ha visto la verdadera cara egoísta y prepotente. Ya no hay marcha atrás. Igual que ya no hay mujer tradicional tampoco habrá hombres tradicionales.



No subestimes el poder del lamebraguismo español, mira este foro mismo, comentarios como el tuyo son el 1%. La mayoría de onvres españoles están deseando subirle la nevera a cualquier petarda a un quinto sin ascensor, y recibir su apetecible cara de oler mierda como recompensa antes del portazo en la cara.


----------



## pamplinero (10 Jun 2022)

Hay por ahi un video, lo vi en twitter, de un politico joven (del pp creo) y mas o menos bien puesto, que recibe un piropo de una mujer (progre) y responde algo asi (No es textual ya que no lo recuerdo exactamente) "_responderia a tu piropo con otro, y me gustaria, pero no puedo porque se me echaria encima toda la charocracia que tu representas (no con esas palabras obviamente)_".

Pero es imposible localizarlo porque el puto buscador poner "piropo mujer politico" o cosas por el estilo y salen soflamas feminazistas. A ver si alguno es capaz de conseguirlo, please.


----------



## Guijarro (10 Jun 2022)

Ya no se trata de piropear, a mi tampoco me va el rollo piropo, pero si que es verdad que a TODAS les pone mucho que las miren , que se fijen en ellas , y creo que hay que dejar hasta de mirarlas para bajarles el ego, si eso es lo que quieren , pues así se hará. A ver cuánto tiempo aguantan sin miradas.
Es más , quién se cree que las mujeres vivirían mejor en un mundo gay , por supuesto unax lesbiana, pero una chica joven hetero necesita hombres heteros que la hagan sentirse atractiva y deseada. Son normas y leyes homo.


----------



## Lady_A (10 Jun 2022)

¿Quien es la loca del coño que no quiere esto? Sobretodo si estas sola o en un descampado con 15 años y vienés del insti de pegarte cuatro morreos con el Jose



Que maravilloso!


----------



## Glokta (10 Jun 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Pero si son unos poetas del romanticismo, dicen frases como: _dime quien es tu ginecologo pa ir a chuparle los dedos! _



No niego que tiene su gracia, siempre aprecio una buena burrada


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Jun 2022)

Cada vez hay más tías en TT defendiendo al varón y contra el feminismo.


----------



## ashe (10 Jun 2022)

a recoger lo sembrado y poco están recogiendo para lo que se merecen


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Jun 2022)

Hoy quedamos con un colega en las calles peatonales de Valencia a escasos metros de plaza de toros y el nivel que había de por qué yo lo valgo y mirame ....era de otro mundo ....ya no saben qué hacer para llamar la atención y de 10 tías ..9 en shorts ....hoy fue un día chortina en Valencia ....ya que había chortinas everywhere


----------



## deportista (10 Jun 2022)

El comunismo y postmodernismo enemigo nº1 de la humanidad. Que lo disfruten!


----------



## NIKK (10 Jun 2022)

Principalmente son las gordas viejas feas y amargadas las que odian al hombre, pero no por nada, si no porque no se comen un colín y eso siempre ha sido así.


----------



## AEM (10 Jun 2022)

siempre habrá lamebragas y pagafantas pero cada vez menos. Las nuevas generaciones han visto la hipocresía y la mala baba de la mayoría de mujeres y cómo se las gastan contra sus padres o hermanos y el abuso legal contra el hombre.

El instinto está ahí pero los hombres nos adaptamos a las nuevas situaciones, aceptamos la realidad y actuamos en consecuencia. Digamos que actuamos de manera más lógica y menos emocional. Ellas en cambio no toleran el cambio de los hombres hacia ellas porque se resisten a perder sus privilegios.




Murnau dijo:


> No subestimes el poder del lamebraguismo español, mira este foro mismo, comentarios como el tuyo son el 1%. La mayoría de onvres españoles están deseando subirle la nevera a cualquier petarda a un quinto sin ascensor, y recibir su apetecible cara de oler mierda como recompensa antes del portazo en la cara.


----------



## HvK (10 Jun 2022)

Piropear es de betazos. Los alfas los reciben.


----------



## Javiser (10 Jun 2022)

Me lo parece a mí o esas tetas se auguran caídas hasta el ombligo?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (10 Jun 2022)

AEM dijo:


> siempre habrá lamebragas y pagafantas pero cada vez menos. Las nuevas generaciones han visto la hipocresía y la mala baba de la mayoría de mujeres y cómo se las gastan contra sus padres o hermanos y el abuso legal contra el hombre.
> 
> El instinto está ahí pero los hombres nos adaptamos a las nuevas situaciones, aceptamos la realidad y actuamos en consecuencia. Digamos que actuamos de manera más lógica y menos emocional. Ellas en cambio no toleran el cambio de los hombres hacia ellas porque se resisten a perder sus privilegios.



Quien tiene un poder, y no sabe como, y lo pierde, su reacción suele ser muy emocional, a malas.


----------



## Marvelita (10 Jun 2022)

tiene pinta de antigua gorda que ha adelgazado muchos kilos muy rapido.

tetas gordas y caidas... antes recibia piropos de desesperados, y ahora no.


----------



## Louis Renault (10 Jun 2022)

Cuando ni el negro recien llegado de Africa quiera acercarse a cambio de techo y comida, serán trozos de carne politatuadas pidiendo a gritos la eutanasia a los 60.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es mejor no decir ningún piropo para no se lo tengan creido.
> 
> Por otra parte pocas mujeres en España por no decir ninguna que pasen de los 28/ 30 años son dignas de merecer piropos , entre gordas, reventadas de la vida, enmuradas y polifolladas..poca belleza hay..



Con ese nivel de amargura que gastas, normal que no resultes atractivo.
Si a eso sumamos que ya vienes enmurado de serie, ... Na, no te tocan ni con un palo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres SIEMPRE se han ganado la vida. En la Edad Media la mayoría eran campesinas, criadas, lavanderas, tejedoras, ... En la Edad Moderna, más de lo mismo. Llegada la industrialización, se incorporaron a las fábricas y en la Edad Contemporánea, trabajan en puestos diversos y variados.
Incluso las que son amas de casa en exclusiva, trabajan. Criar hijos es un trabajo absorbente que exige muchas horas de dedicación y paciencia. Ya no digamos las que trabajan en casa y fuera de ella.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!
> 
> Eso de "la obra" era de muy mal gusto y no hablemos ya del típico "babas" de discoteca que venían en plan plomado a incordiar a las tías. Muchas veces éramos los demás tíos los que teníamos que ir a espantarles el baboso a las pavas para poder hablar tú con ellas con un poco de cachondeo y educación, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Pues mi hermana y sus colegas (a cual más percutible) cuando eran jovenzuelas pizpiretas se iban con todo el cachondeo del mundo a pasearse con modelitos delante de una obra. Cuando llego la crisis del ladrillo el comentario de mi hermana fue "joder, nos quedamos sin los obreros de los andamios..... ¿y ahora que hacemos para la autoestima?".

No, el problema no son los piropos... eso es algo que solo molesta a las tias frustradas y amargadas y sus aliaditos que son tan frustrados como ellas.















Los gilipollas neomonjiles podemitas perecerán y los piropos sobreviviran.

El termino "piropo" viene de la antigua grecia, una aleación de cobre y oro especialmente brillante que se usaba para revestir las más importantes estatuas de marmol. Por tanto, "piropear" es la accion de embellecer en grado sumo al objeto, sea en sentido estricto escultorico o en el figurado del piropo como forma de expresión.

Esto es un tema que viene de mas lejos de lo que cualquier subnormal inculto podemita se piensa: no, no es algo del franquismo pantanero.

Desde las cavernas los hombres han expresado su admiración por los encantos sexuales de las mujeres, es una parte del cortejo de los primates. Nosotros lo hemos evolucionado desde los aspavientos guturales de un australopiteco africano (aunque hay algunos prehistoricos modernos que mantienen la tradición intacta) hacia algo tan refinado como un verso de Becquer, Zorrilla o Larra (grandes piropeadores ambos, por cierto).







En tiempos historicos hay incluso un monton de pintadas en Pompeya piropeando a una y otra con cosas que iban desde "Hija de predilecta de Venus" a comentarios sobre la gran eficacia de sus felaciones dadas con asombrosa profundidad. Los romanos llegaron a legislar al respecto con la _lex de adtemptata pudicitia_ (ley sobre atentados al pudor) que promulgó el muy pacato y cuasicélibe Octavio Augusto con nulo éxito, ya que ni los propios lictores y ni los guardias edilicios se libraban de lisonjear a las romanas en el torrido verano con esas vaporosas túnicas tres tallas mas estrechas que dejaban entrever a las claras pezones y felpudos. No hay tampoco noticia de que ninguna romana que fuera a interponer denuncia al edil por haber sido piropeada en la calle, asi que se puede suponer que los romanos, que eran gente recia y poco amigos de las tontunas, siguieron piropeandose en foros, calles y mercados. Ovidio en Ars Amandi recomienda varios piropos eficaces para atraer el interes de las feminas y Plauto incluye varios en sus comedias picantes. Hoy dia Ovidio estaria cancelado por machista y plauto por pornógrafo.







En la edad media los bardos, liristas y trovadores tenian audiencia principalmente entre las féminas y se conservan estrofas dedicadas a tal o cual dama de la nobleza (la que apoquinaba al trovador, claro) que son verdaderos piropos y mas de uno tuvo que acabar poniendo pies en polvorosa cuando el rudo marido de la piropeada decidia que ya habia ido la broma demasiado lejos.

De hecho el unico antidoto eficaz del piropo ha sido siempre el marido celoso con estaca de pino...

En fin. Que viva el piropo y las mujeres guapas.









Elogio del piropo


La musa de algún atrevido aspirante a inquisidor ha dispuesto que en adelante los hombres que demuestren cierta sensibilidad por el sexo opuesto, es d



www.lavozdealmeria.com


----------



## Louis Renault (10 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las mujeres SIEMPRE se han ganado la vida. En la Edad Media la mayoría eran campesinas, criadas, lavanderas, tejedoras, ... En la Edad Moderna, más de lo mismo. Llegada la industrialización, se incorporaron a las fábricas y en la Edad Contemporánea, trabajan en puestos diversos y variados.
> Incluso las que son amas de casa en exclusiva, trabajan. Criar hijos es un trabajo absorbente que exige muchas horas de dedicación y paciencia. Ya no digamos las que trabajan en casa y fuera de ella.



Qué cojones tendrá que ver mi comentario sobre la tara de las politatuadas con tu comentario.
Muy bien y?
No hay mujeres más taradas que las de hoy.


----------



## Gotthard (10 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hoy quedamos con un colega en las calles peatonales de Valencia a escasos metros de plaza de toros y el nivel que había de por qué yo lo valgo y mirame ....era de otro mundo ....ya no saben qué hacer para llamar la atención y de 10 tías ..9 en shorts ....hoy fue un día chortina en Valencia ....ya que había chortinas everywhere



Es el final de la primavera, es importante concebir ahora para que la camada nazca al principio de la siguiente. Estamos tan sujetos a los implacables ritmos biologicos naturales como una ardilla o un salmón.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 Jun 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Qué cojones tendrá que ver mi comentario sobre la tara de las politatuadas con tu comentario.
> Muy bien y?
> No hay mujeres más taradas que las de hoy.



Mi comentario respondía al de un forero que comentaba que las mujeres querían dinero, que le arreglaran cosas, ...
Y yo digo: La inmensa mayoría de mujeres tienen su dinero.

En cuanto a ser o no carne de eutanasia, al paso que vamos, todos corremos cierto riesgo de serlo. Independientemente de estar tatuados o no.
En cuanto a las taras, supongo que viviste en todas las épocas y períodos históricos y puedes comparar lo que hay hoy con lo que hubo en el pasado.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 Jun 2022)

¿Un viudo no cobra pensión? Pregunto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (10 Jun 2022)

No sé casi nada de pensiones, pero si esas viudas no contaran con la pensión de viudedad, contarían con la no contributiva si no cotizaron, ¿no?


----------



## Murnau (10 Jun 2022)

AEM dijo:


> siempre habrá lamebragas y pagafantas pero cada vez menos. Las nuevas generaciones han visto la hipocresía y la mala baba de la mayoría de mujeres y cómo se las gastan contra sus padres o hermanos y el abuso legal contra el hombre.
> 
> El instinto está ahí pero los hombres nos adaptamos a las nuevas situaciones, aceptamos la realidad y actuamos en consecuencia. Digamos que actuamos de manera más lógica y menos emocional. Ellas en cambio no toleran el cambio de los hombres hacia ellas porque se resisten a perder sus privilegios.



Ojalá sea cierto. Pero me temo que las nuevas generaciones pueden asimilarlo como que es lo normal, ser huelebragas. Además se lo ven a sus mayores.

Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo del foro, los mejores hilos sobre el tema 20 visualizaciones y 5 respuestas, y otros hilos de cualquier mierda con 200 respuestas donde el 99% es melafo, wapa. Que si, que la mitad son trolls de los que mantienen el foro, pero así con todo sigue siendo un David contra Goliath.

De todas formas, yo interpreto el instinto como lo contrario. Observa un niño muy pequeño, de pocos años, no duda en defenderse de una niña, aunque asimile ya que es una niña. Pienso que han hecho falta muchas toneladas de ingeniería social para revertir eso.


----------



## AEM (11 Jun 2022)

Cuando eres joven y las hormonas están a tope se te nubla el entendimiento pero como ahora las mujeres quieren formar familia o "sentar la cabeza" mucho más tarde, nos ha dado tiempo a ver lo que son y ya estamos mucho más centrados y podemos tomar mejores decisiones.

Cuando son jóvenes tienen todo el poder sobre nosotros y las idealizamos pero a medida que pasan los años se va girando la tortilla. 

piropos o ser caballeroso con una dama? acaso todavía quedan damas?




Murnau dijo:


> Ojalá sea cierto. Pero me temo que las nuevas generaciones pueden asimilarlo como que es lo normal, ser huelebragas. Además se lo ven a sus mayores.
> 
> Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo del foro, los mejores hilos sobre el tema 20 visualizaciones y 5 respuestas, y otros hilos de cualquier mierda con 200 respuestas donde el 99% es melafo, wapa. Que si, que la mitad son trolls de los que mantienen el foro, pero así con todo sigue siendo un David contra Goliath.
> 
> De todas formas, yo interpreto el instinto como lo contrario. Observa un niño muy pequeño, de pocos años, no duda en defenderse de una niña, aunque asimile ya que es una niña. Pienso que han hecho falta muchas toneladas de ingeniería social para revertir eso.


----------



## DonLimpio (11 Jun 2022)

Bastante pizpi y maja, lástima los mierda tatuajes


----------



## Alfa555 (11 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Y si un dia el tonto del pueblo se mete con tu hermana y le toca el culo?... no le das?
> 
> Vamos, yo voy directo y le clavo 2 puñetazos hasta dejarlo grogui y despues, me voy a comisaría a contar lo que pasó y ya de paso, me llevo a mi hermana y que lo denuncie metiéndole una buena viogen.
> 
> Por otro lado, hay tontos y tontos. La mayoría son tontos para lo que les interesa.



Claro que no le doy ... Si un retrasado le toca el culo a tu hermana y tu le saltas los dientes al menos vete y no lo lleves a comisaría porque como sea retrasado de verdad o le saltes los dientes literalmente ,el que se queda detenido eres tú . 

Y claro que lo fácil es darle dos hostias ...es la estrategia de toda la vida...que no quiere decir que sea la más inteligente.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Jun 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Vamos que, estás orgulloso de ser un puto mermao INCAPAZ de seducir a una mujer. Un INFRASER que no tiene la suficiente autoestima como para entablar una conversación y despues ir subiendo el nivel hasta donde quieres llegar...
> 
> Y vas diciendo por ahí que "estas orgulloso"... más imbécil no se puede ser. Menos mal que esto es un foro anónimo.
> 
> ...



Menos tiros SUVnormal no vaya a ser que te rompas una uña con el retroceso, las armas son para hombres no para mariconas complacientes como tu.


----------



## JOF (12 Jun 2022)

No es su caso, pero con esos tatuajes da el perfil de podemita feminista a la que muchos hombres ya hemos tomado nota de que ni mirarle el culo.


----------



## rejon (30 Jun 2022)

Quedamos tranquilos.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


>






ESTAMOS MEJOR LAS MUJERES AHORA?​


*Ramsey Ferrero*

8 ago 2022


----------



## Marvelita (22 Oct 2022)

Torrelodones tócame los.. dijo:


> fijaos que la tia , como todas las demas , no estan denunciando que todos los hombres estamos discriminados por sus leyes feminazis.
> 
> nooooooooooooo
> 
> lo que estan denunciando es que se estan quedando sin piropos



Es cierto lo que dice que lo que busca la gente, en la cultura del esfuerzo minimo vital, es que el mundo se adapte a ellos.

Quizas por eso me gusta tanto anime japones [y coreano]; porque suelen ser historias de pindundis que luchan contra la adversidad para superar sus limites y ayudar a los demas


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (22 Oct 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Los piropos se los sueltas a mujeres que conoces, PUNTO!



Los rojos siempre queriendo poner ellos los PUNTOS.

Y luego hablan de libertaz y democracia.


----------



## Marvelita (22 Oct 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Quedamos tranquilos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1106927



Esta señora ya te digo yo que ha tenido que hacer cosas que si las supieramos...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Oct 2022)

Que las piropeen los moronegros.


----------



## Lemavos (23 Oct 2022)

Cuando descubres lo que son las mujeres en realidad, se acaban los piropos. Vaya novedad.

Las mujeres tienen que mejorar mucho como seres humanos para que volvamos a confiar en ellas.

Los moros, musulmanes ,.... ya saben lo que es la mujer y actúan en consecuencia.


----------



## gold digger (23 Oct 2022)

Tragabulos*: "El piropo no es delito"*











Igualdad aclara: “El piropo no es delito de acoso callejero, masturbarse en público, sí”


El Ministerio de Igualdad siguió ayer explicando la letra pequeña del anteproyecto de ley orgánica de garantía integral de la libertad sexual, una norma larga que




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## |||||||| (23 Oct 2022)

Con esos dibujos de mierda perpetrados en su piel, ¿qué piropos quiere recibir?

Si se para en una pared se camufla con los grafitis de mierda.


----------

